# East Texas - Who did International Paper sell land to?



## goinpostal3 (Jul 2, 2004)

I used to lease 1600 acres in Livingston directly from Champion Paper, then International Paper that we established a lease on. Got rid of it when we sold our ranch house. 

Now that my kids are older, thinking of getting back into it...

Was looking at their site and noticed they say that they sold most of their texas land to other companies (but didn't say who).

Does anyone know the name of the paper companies that bought land in East Texas from International Paper?

Thanks

Jason


----------



## Syncerus (Oct 18, 2005)

I would think the county tax records would tell you everything.


----------



## goinpostal3 (Jul 2, 2004)

Not looking for specific properties or wanting to dig through county records.

Just wondering who some of the east texas hunters are writing their checks to now...


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I started leasing from International in 1985 Woodville area). They sold to Louisana-Pacific, who sold to Kirby who sold to a land developement company (Timberland Management), and another (Molphus Something) and it is now owned by an Insurance Company (Hancock Forest Management). They change hands a lot. Temple, Owens-Illinoise, Champion and Kirby are still around I think.


----------



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

Temple east tex is the timber company that leases the land around our deer lease in anderson county


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

I hunt 265 acres in Cherokee county on IP land that has been for sale for 2+ years. We still deal with IP, so I know they haven't sold all their land. We inquired about the purchase and found out these two things. One, they will not sell to an individual or group. And two, they are very proud of their land. 265 acres for around $325K! That and the fact that 1/2 of the pine trees (west side of the property and almost ready for final harvest) were spoken for! Way too much money!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Ditto what Spoon Said........*

Hunt in Etoile/San Augustine area. Been owned by IP for a while now. Between three leases they have over 15K acres right where we are. They are still in the game.

T.....


----------



## famousunknown (Aug 13, 2005)

Molpus (sp.?) Timberlands owns quite a bit of land in Polk County - not sure if it used to be IP or not.


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

Most timber companies that sold all there land sold them to the TEMO's and REITS. The only companies that hold any more large amounts of land are Temple, Weyerhaeuser, and a new up and coming company is Rayonier that is just moving into the Texas area...


----------



## 4wla (Mar 22, 2005)

www.templeforest.com


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

Westerfelt was the manageing company for parker had the lease for the forestry part of the timber company. www.westerfelt.com


----------



## kingfish007 (Jul 1, 2005)

*IP Press Release*

We lease 1200 acres from IP, and haven't heard anything from the new owners, but this was released on the IP website, back in October.

"MEMPHIS, Tenn., Oct. 30 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- International Paper (NYSE: IP) has completed the previously announced sale of 900,000 acres of forestland in Louisiana, Texas and Arkansas to TimberStar Southwest, whose lead investor is TimberStar, a subsidiary of iStar Financial Inc. (NYSE: SFI), for approximately $1.13 billion in cash and notes."


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

redduck said:


> I started leasing from International in 1985 Woodville area). They sold to Louisana-Pacific, who sold to Kirby who sold to a land developement company (Timberland Management), and another (Molphus Something) and it is now owned by an *Insurance Company (John Hancock Forest Management).* They change hands a lot. Temple, Owens-Illinoise, Champion and Kirby are still around I think.


yep, been running title on all that land in Tyler county to put in some pipelines. It's a title run nightmare!


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

4wla said:


> www.templeforest.com


these uys have alot of land and they can also give you email addresses to leases that have openings.

i put a bid in on 200 acres in hardin county and just got my email today saying they accepted my bid.

its 5.25 per acre
65.00 admin fee
15.00 ins. policy fee
.20cents/acre ins.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 30, 2005)

A company called RMS, LLC out of Alabama bought 3.8 million acres of forest in 11 southern states and over 400,000 acres in Michigan for about $5 Billion from IP. Our lease is north of Livingston and was included in the sale. IP sold IP Mills to Georgia Pacific, though.

Our lease is going to be continued with RMS, so we are pretty lucky. We got rid of some folks who didn't like following rules over the past three years and had a really good lease this past year. From what I'm told, we got a good recommendation from the IP guys.

We don't know what the lease rates will be, but are hoping they don't go up.

Tom


----------



## goinpostal3 (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanks for all the great information.

Talked to RMS yesterday and all of their lease land is taken with a long waiting list.

I think I'm going to tour one of the Temple lands and make an offer.


----------

